# Seeds



## puffdog (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey all been awhile, started new crop outside this summer and had a few males, so I wanted to try my hand at making my own seeds for future grows if I need them. Three questions how long can you keep pollen and what is best way? (I have some in a pill bottle in fridge) And how do you know when your seeds are ready to harvest?

Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2011)

Well read read read.....pollen can stay viable in the right conditions  for as long as 6 months..you did right placeing iot in a pill bottle but I keep mine in the freezer...also another thing to make the pollen go further..add some "carrier" to it...it nothing more then microwaved flour....seeds take a minimum of 4 weeks to be viable...the longer she cooks the better...Hope this helps...heres a link to How I do mine..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56316


hope this helps...take care and be safe:bolt;:bong:


----------



## puffdog (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------

